# Multitasking while listening to music



## hagridindminor (Nov 5, 2015)

Awhile ago my friend brought up a point, and I want to see if you agree with this. He told me that it was easy for him to sleep while listening to music because he isn't a musician so the music serves as nice relaxing backround music . He said that it is harder for musicians or those who are really analytical about music to do this, because we can only see music as the center of focus. In other words we cannot listen to music while working on homework because our brain naturally tunes out of the homework and tunes into the music. I certainly find this for me to be true, i have to be completly focused on the music for a piece to be enjoyable otherwise it seems like noise or a distraction, i cannot listen to music and do something else except maybe drive or clean. I was curious if other people feel the same way


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel the same. Driving is the only exception.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree completely. Driving and housework are probably the only activities that allow me to listen to music as background. I really can't even do it while I'm doing what I'm doing right now, though I sometimes try.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

If I am not multitasking I would probably not have time to listen to music.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I can multitask the same way I do with a Bach fugue, shifting focus back and forth to get a fuller idea of the whole, but it requires some effort. Usually if I put something on the background low-effort, I just completely miss half of it.

I do prefer focusing 100% on the music, at least when I'm not having issues with my attention-span. But if I'm gonna miss half of it anyway, I might as well be doing something while trying to listen to it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to listen to the same music many times over, when I listen while doing something else. I can kind of take in the music while lifting weights at home and while driving, but even these almost 'brainless' activities diminish my attention to some degree. While reading with music (a favourite activity), I have to keep the music down, otherwise I'll be reading the same sentence over and over again without taking in any... and I won't be doing much better with the music, either. This is why I compensate with so many replays, but no amount of compensation ever equates to a dedicated listen.

I'm not a musician, but CM (or any music) and sleep don't work for me. I'm always straining to hear, so I end up staying awake and having brief, shallow naps between. Silence or some intermittent mechanical droning sound (the furnace, the fridge, the washing machine...) work best. I do enjoy hearing a full CD while in bed, as I can concentrate on the music in the darkness, but, when it's over, I turn the stereo off.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd love to give my thoughts about multitasking but I have to finish cooking dinner now...


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Sloe said:


> If I am not multitasking I would probably not have time to listen to music.


Listening to music with undivided attention is a luxury I can seldom afford.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

hagridindminor said:


> ... easy for him to sleep while listening to music because he isn't a musician so the music serves as nice relaxing backround music . He said that it is harder for musicians or those who are really analytical about music to do this, because we can only see music as the center of focus.


1. I listen to music doing _everything_. I am one of those people with earbuds in everywhere I go. Music is always on in the house, the car, the bathroom, the bike ride, and sometimes, I do leave the radio playing when I fall asleep.

2. This means absolutely nothing with respect to my "analytical" ability in music. I reject the notion (completely) that those who are not trained musicians or "analytical about music" can _more easily_ multi-task, as it were, simply because their brain is not hardwired for pinpoint precision playing at the moment.

3. Vice versa, I reject the idea that musicians have greater difficulty in multi-tasking while listening to music. Sure, it may be difficult for some, but I submit that these differences are not dependent on "musical training," but rather a myriad of other genetic, mental, and social factors. Training in music is certainly one of those factors, but not a single or definitive one.

4. Finally, as an aside, I abhor this persistent, sad characterization of classical music as "relaxing" or "for study" or "background" material. If someone genuinely believes that, fine. But it often gets used by those who assume such simple use based on cultural and historical stereotypes.

And the notion is so passé.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

When I was in school, I used to have Bach, Pearl Jam, Vierne or Tori Amos playing while preparing for a Math competition. Now, its Bach, The Black Keys, and Wagner while I'm writing a thesis.:angel:


----------



## hagridindminor (Nov 5, 2015)

Avey said:


> 1. I listen to music doing _everything_
> 
> 2. This means absolutely nothing with respect to my "analytical" ability in music. I reject the notion (completely) that those who are not trained musicians or "analytical about music" can _more easily_ multi-task, as it were, simply because their brain is not hardwired for pinpoint precision playing at the moment.
> 
> 3. Vice versa, I reject the idea that musicians have greater difficulty in multi-tasking while listening to music. Sure, it may be difficult for some, but I submit that these differences are not dependent on "musical training," but rather a myriad of other genetic, mental, and social factors. Training in music is certainly one of those factors, but not a single or definitive one.


I don't think that's what I implied. What I was suggesting is that possibly more musical fanatics find pleasure in more specific aspects in certain pieces. Specific parts in a symphony that the ear anticipates to hear to get them going. Whereas the non musician is drawn by the wholistic aspect. This is evident in classical where a piece is way more asymetrical and longer, so the mind is especially drawn to couple of moments from the whole piece. However as a couple of people have said this may not be true.





For example when I listen to Beethoven's Pathetique, the whole time I'm really anticipating the 2:00 minute mark - 2:58, of course i enjoy the whole song but when i listen to the song part of me is waiting for that section to come on which requires my entire focus. If i'm not really anticipating it, the whole tune begins to sound like noise. If I were to play this to my little cousin, they might not be able to distinguish what is special about that section over the other section and instead treat the entire piece as the same


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I blame multitasking on a first, failed attempt to get into Classical. I'd notice the *sound* of the music, which was nice, but hardly enough to keep me interested. So I try to reserve time where I do nothing but listen.


----------



## LiquidSoap (Aug 9, 2015)

Mediterranean Classics
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUSRfoOcUe4YRgYQBlRiAlIdv8kQar993


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

First, I was not rebuking your post, just responding to the anecdote. Always feel the need to preface that here. Impressions and whatnot.



hagridindminor said:


> ...What I was suggesting is that possibly more musical fanatics find pleasure in more specific aspects in certain pieces. Specific parts in a symphony that the ear anticipates to hear to get them going. Whereas the non musician is drawn by the wholistic aspect. This is evident in classical where a piece is way more asymetrical and longer, so the mind is especially drawn to couple of moments from the whole piece. ...
> 
> ...
> 
> *If i'm not really anticipating it, the whole tune begins to sound like noise*.


OK, well, this is certainly _not_ what I read in your original post whatsoever. The "whole" versus "specific" concept, if I may call it that, is a thread in itself. I am not sure where that was in your opening anecdote. Further, as I emphasize in the quote, I think your use of "anticipate" is the wrong verbage. Otherwise, as I read that, this has little relevance to the subject of _listening while multi-tasking_; rather, it suggests a patent admission of unfamiliarity with a work, or "selective hearing," if you will. Again, there can be an entirely different thread about, oh I dunno "Music You Only Like Five Seconds Of" or "Favorite Minute in Some Composition."

But, either way, whether your restated inquiry was (hidden in) there, I will double up on my initial response and say that *I reject this view as well.* I don't "anticipate" a classical piece in individual steps, or wait for some moment I know is coming. If I am familiar with the work, I know all of it. If I have never head it, I am in for a welcome surprise. I do not break up a composition into sections based upon what I am doing -- whether multi-tasking or solely sitting, staring, stoic, and listening.

Also, no, I do not believe "musical fanatics" find _more_ pleasure in specific parts in pieces. _See _first post.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Musicians should re learn how to have music out of the certain focus when they want it that way. We all could do this when we were younger. I don't see it as disrespectful and I do it sometimes now. I listen to some classical era symphonies or Telemann when reading. 

I also think a lot of musicians, if they truly are so analytical about music, would benefit from knowing how to turn that off and listen to music in a more organic way. I am more or less a musician, and I find it is better for my relationship with music this way.

Then, when I want to to be at the center of my focus, I make it so.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am completely compartmentalized in this respect. I don't think humans must necessarily have one or the other approaches to listening.

I can have music as background -- indeed I _have_ to play it in headphones at work to drown out my co-workers because I can tune out the music somewhat while I can't tune out speech -- or I can shift my attention almost entirely on the music for what I call "deep listening" sessions.

I sometimes sleep to low volume music in the hopes of absorbing it subliminally, or of inducing certain kinds of dreams. I have no idea if this is successful.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Weston said:


> I sometimes sleep to low volume music in the hopes of absorbing it subliminally, or of inducing certain kinds of dreams. I have no idea if this is successful.


I agree with your post entirely, and I also do this. I have had really weird dreams from half sleep state listening.


----------



## hagridindminor (Nov 5, 2015)

Avey said:


> First, I was not rebuking your post, just responding to the anecdote. Always feel the need to preface that here. Impressions and whatnot.
> 
> OK, well, this is certainly _not_ what I read in your original post whatsoever. The "whole" versus "specific" concept, if I may call it that, is a thread in itself. I am not sure where that was in your opening anecdote. Further, as I emphasize in the quote, I think your use of "anticipate" is the wrong verbage. Otherwise, as I read that, this has little relevance to the subject of _listening while multi-tasking_; rather, it suggests a patent admission of unfamiliarity with a work, or "selective hearing," if you will. Again, there can be an entirely different thread about, oh I dunno "Music You Only Like Five Seconds Of" or "Favorite Minute in Some Composition."
> 
> ...


That is just my own experience with music, and was curious to see what others thought. I by no means made a philosophical claim and you're acting like I did. I was seeing my friend's point is accurate. I for one cannot listen to music unless its turned all the way up and have my full concentration, otherwise its only distracting. I tried doing my homework while listening to music i spent all my time listening to music. I wanted to see if thats a musician thing, apparently its not.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I do much better at multislacking


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Weston said:


> I can have music as background -- indeed I _have_ to play it in headphones at work to drown out my co-workers because I can tune out the music somewhat while I can't tune out speech


I was hinting at this. I hesitate to get into the psychological realm, but some people simply have trouble concentrating without noise in the background, versus some who need complete silence. Some find the human voice soporific. For others, the cello recalls a subconscious (read: pavlovian) lullaby. And ocean waves are pretty obnoxious to me. But I like the communal growl of sea lions.

Etc. No way to definitively say whether "musicians" see (hear) the world differently. Too many other factors. We are humans foremost.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

With pop music I don't have a problem with it playing in the background, because I have no real attachment to that genre. Homework, housework, driving, writing, I can do just about anything without it distracting me.
Classical music is a whole different animal. Anytime I listen to it, I have to listen and analyze. It's like my brain gets taken over whenever I hear classical music, no matter what task I'm doing. I certainly can't sleep with it; I make so many observations in my head like "ooo nice cello sound" or "x conductor was better on this piece" or "get ready for the big brass entrance..." Even if I don't know the piece I feel obligated to listen to it. 
I actually have a CD of classical music I burned myself that I listen to on the road sometimes, but it consists of more "simple" overplayed stuff like Espana by Chabrier, selections from the Nutcracker, a few movie scores, Jupiter from The Planets....things that I've heard a million times, but I still love, and they really help to pass the time on long drives. More complex things would be dangerous since my mind would wander!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hagridindminor said:


> Awhile ago my friend brought up a point, and I want to see if you agree with this. He told me that it was easy for him to sleep while listening to music because he isn't a musician so the music serves as nice relaxing backround music . He said that it is harder for musicians or those who are really analytical about music to do this, because we can only see music as the center of focus. In other words we cannot listen to music while working on homework because our brain naturally tunes out of the homework and tunes into the music. I certainly find this for me to be true, i have to be completly focused on the music for a piece to be enjoyable otherwise it seems like noise or a distraction, i cannot listen to music and do something else except maybe drive or clean. I was curious if other people feel the same way


While that can be true at times, there are also other times when I find it stimulates my work quite a bit as I study and write.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Becca said:


> I do much better at multislacking


Me too, I can easily doing my work and listing at once.
Gives me inspiration.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A few times in public when the general noise is random, I put on some music as soothing background to drown out noise.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Listening to more complex classical music as background music only works for me when I'm already very familiar with the music. Then I can listen casually while doing other things and I still get goosebumps at the same moments.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't do anything when I listen to music. I try to do work or read, but everything _becomes_ the music. I guess it's a dilemma of what you'd call an auditory learner. Most of my listening is done when I'm doing something that doesn't require a lot of concentration. 
Even so, I wouldn't find it disgraceful to multitask if I could. But I have the dilemma of getting so into some works that my breathing pattern and heartbeat have changed by the end. It feels like I am living the music - it is very difficult to explain, and I'm not being very eloquent. However, if you've experienced this, then you know how it feels. You're also probably considerably attached to classical music. (I know I am...)


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Albert7 was into multitasking I think.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> Albert7 was into multitasking I think.....


He had no job at first, if different then his work would have suffers a lot


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

hagridindminor said:


> Awhile ago my friend brought up a point, and I want to see if you agree with this. He told me that it was easy for him to sleep while listening to music because he isn't a musician so the music serves as nice relaxing backround music . He said that it is harder for musicians or those who are really analytical about music to do this, because we can only see music as the center of focus. In other words we cannot listen to music while working on homework because our brain naturally tunes out of the homework and tunes into the music. I certainly find this for me to be true, i have to be completely focused on the music for a piece to be enjoyable otherwise it seems like noise or a distraction, i cannot listen to music and do something else except maybe drive or clean. I was curious if other people feel the same way


very true for me! I should concentrate only on music and if let's say I have a conversation while some music at the background - especially classical - nothing can be worse for the conversation  I won't be able to keep on with a conversation...music will definitely distract me


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I cannot multitask. It's not as bad as Lyndon Johnson's critique of Gerald Ford; that Ford "couldn't walk and chew gum at the same time". But it's nearly that bad. I prefer total silence when performing most any task, and listen to music only when I can devote my full attention to it. The one exception is when driving the car while alone on an open road--then I can both drive and listen, which I often find quite pleasurable.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> I cannot multitask.


There's evidence that no one can multitask, at least not effectively.



Strange Magic said:


> I cannot multitask. It's not as bad as Lyndon Johnson's critique of Gerald Ford; that Ford "couldn't walk and chew gum at the same time".


LBJ didn't say "walk."


----------



## sand70 (Dec 29, 2015)

I can multi task and listen but I do not like to with a new piece unless I am out for a jog. Can not listen when sleeping or trying to sleep to any music genre. Not a musician, how I wish I had that talent.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I can do my work-related number-crunching and write programming script while 'listening' (although 'hearing' is a better term), but I need absolute silence when writing a manuscript.


----------

